# Sweet Potato Cobbler



## tropics (Feb 20, 2018)

Yes sir the title is right.Thanks again to woodcutter  followed his recipe almost 
Lets do some pics






Cut up for the steamer





Batter made and in the oven





Baked about 45 min.





I used my Sweet Potato pie spice





Thanks for stopping bye
Richie


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 20, 2018)

Very nice.. 
Is the recipe available?
Was wondering how sweet it was.


----------



## tropics (Feb 20, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Very nice..
> Is the recipe available?
> Was wondering how sweet it was.



Johnny It is not that sweet I used the cobbler recipe for the batter,the sweet Potatoes were steamed then the Cinnamon,Nutmeg mix was added.I will add the recipe later. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 20, 2018)

Please do post the recipe. I have a back load of sweet potatoes and would like to try this recipe.


----------



## tropics (Feb 20, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> Please do post the recipe. I have a back load of sweet potatoes and would like to try this recipe.



Well sir I didn't post my Pie recipe here is a link that a friend did.Use the dry ingredients less the sugar for the Cobbler.your extra Sweet Potatoes will make some nice pies.
Richie
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/learned-something-new.242994/
The recipe is posted in that thread.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 20, 2018)

Read thru the thread, I see a recipe for sweet potato pie, I don't see the cobbler.


----------



## tropics (Feb 20, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> Read thru the thread, I see a recipe for sweet potato pie, I don't see the cobbler.


I had it linked to the OP woodcutter
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/practicing-cast-iron-cobblers.171890/


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks tropics...


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 20, 2018)

Inda oven now....





Only changes; I used 1/2 brown sugar and 1/2 white sugar. I used my spice blend as well, pinch of cardamon, 2 pinches cinnamon and ginger. I do not like a lot of spice, I like to taste the sweet potatoes.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 20, 2018)

Done...






Now to let it cool a bit so I can eat it! Smells wonderful inda kitchen!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 20, 2018)

OMG! So good!!
I put a little maple syrup on top of mine. Enjoying mine with a cup of cajun dark roast coffee....HEAVEN! I know what I'll be eatin for breakfast tomorrow morning!!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 20, 2018)

points...
Awesome recipe. I'll be making another cobbler next time I cook for the guys at the firehouse.


----------



## tropics (Feb 21, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> points...
> Awesome recipe. I'll be making another cobbler next time I cook for the guys at the firehouse.



indaswamp That looks great I'D Eat it.Thanks for sharing I Like that.Thanks for the point I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 7, 2018)

That looks really good Richie.  I'm gonna have to try one of these.
My only problem is that when I cook up a batch of sweet potatoes for a desert, they just seem to force their way into a Sweet Potato Pie (your excellent recipe).  I'll have to try to overcome this if I want a cobbler.
POINT
Gary


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 7, 2018)

I have got to jump on this thread so I don't lose it.  Just whipped up a batch of Lime Ricotta Cookies day before yesterday. When they're gone, it's Sweet Potato Cobbler! 

Thanks for posting, Richie! Point worthy for sure!


----------



## tropics (Mar 7, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> That looks really good Richie.  I'm gonna have to try one of these.
> My only problem is that when I cook up a batch of sweet potatoes for a desert, they just seem to force their way into a Sweet Potato Pie (your excellent recipe).  I'll have to try to overcome this if I want a cobbler.
> POINT
> Gary


Gary Thanks you can do it,so far it has been a big hit with us.Thanks for the Points I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 7, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> I have got to jump on this thread so I don't lose it.  Just whipped up a batch of Lime Ricotta Cookies day before yesterday. When they're gone, it's Sweet Potato Cobbler!
> 
> Thanks for posting, Richie! Point worthy for sure!



Ray thank you post it up when you get it done.Thanks for the Point I appreciate it
Richie


----------

